# Scruffing



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Does everybody here know how to scruff their kitty? Is there a need to know? for reasons like getting kitty into carrier for a trip to the vet, medicating kitty or for whatever reason. Till now, I still do not know how to scruff, do I need to learn how to?


----------



## munchkn8835 (Oct 9, 2012)

What is "scruffing"?


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh, picking up kitty by their scruff, where the neck is.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

"Scruffing" a cat, as I've heard the term used, is a form of discipline...where you hold the cat by the scruff (of the neck) and then push them down into the ground until they relax. I've never done that, nor do I ever plan to, since it seems to me it could easily backfire. 

As for picking a cat up by the scruff, that too should not be done, and certainly not unless you also support the weight of the cat at the same time. 

As for getting a cat into a carrier, I feel that other alternatives are preferable to scruffing or forcing them in. I just toss in a treat and my girls just walk on in to get their treat (my girls aren't too bright! ). I also bring my carriers out and let them play in them now and again, even though we're not going anywhere, so they learn not to fear the carrier.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

My adopted cat, Zenobi (RIP), bit me in a fit of anger shortly after I adopted her. I think (on reflection) it was because she saw a hand coming and thought she was going to get scruffed, and a previous 'care' giver had made this unpleasant for her. It can be done if care is used without hurting the cat, but perhaps trying to get along without it might be best.

However, if for some reason you feel you must know, I just did a Bing search, 'How to scruff a cat' and found a Wikihow article that shows promise of having good instruction.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I use to work in a shelter and I had to scruff a lot. I scruffed my own cats a bunch of times too. It's not as bad as it seems and it doesn't hurt them. I normally do it if they are in a tight spot they shouldn't be in and won't come out or if they are doing something bad and won't listen or are fighting too rough with each other. You just grab the skin where there neck is and lift them up.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

My two kittens are both being medicated at the moment (one gets liquid antibiotic w/ syringe and the other gets an eye ointment) and scruffing only seems to work on one. For medicating, anyway, I have had the most success with wrapping the cat in a towel ("cat burrito" I believe it's called) and holding it like a baby while putting ointment on or squirting medicine in mouth. I just scoop them up or use treats to encourage them into their carriers.

I agree that it seems like it can easily backfire (or just not work like with my insolent little darling), and there are other ways to get cats medicine, in the carrier, etc. I was googling scruffing the other day and there was a good deal of emphasis on using it as discipline only when absolutely necessary (and following it with lots of love).


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I scruff young cats but not adult cats. I'm afraid I'll hurt the latter.

You just pick up by the skin on their neck like their mommy would.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

An adult cat is far too heavy to pick up by their scruff. You could certainly hurt them this way. I do find, though, that gently grasping the scruff while the rest of their body is supported can help calm a cat down or help to immobilize them. Maybe it has something to do with the natural instinct they had as a kitten to go limp when mama cat picks them up this way.


----------



## LadyMiseryAli (Jan 22, 2012)

I have to scruff Peanut a lot because he's in the adolescent **** PHASE. I'm afraid I'm hurting him sometimes, but I know I have to do it, especially if he's being really bad. I just want this phase of cat-life to be over because it's seriously like having the worst parts of toddlerhood and teenhood in one being and it stinks!


----------



## kittyhawk (Oct 8, 2012)

Scruffing really isn't as bad as it seems. Our kitties are now allowed in our nursery, and they know this. It wouldn't be a problem if I knew they wouldn't claw the crib, but knowing them, they'd have a blast with it.

Anyway, when I open the door to go in sometimes one will race in, particularly our youngest, Ethan. I think he does it as sort of a "ha-ha, I'm doing exactly what you told me not to!" and he often wedges himself in the corners or under the crib where the only way to get him out is to scruff him. He isn't bothered by it and he just sort of hangs there with his front arms extended.

Our oldest, Abby, used to carry him around by it when he was very small so I do think it's a natural thing for them. I would never do it if I felt that it hurt them, but they honestly don't mind. I've never used it as a disciplinary thing. All I have to do is say their names sternly and they look at me all wide eyed like, "I didn't do it!"


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I forgot to mention when I scruff adult cats I don't carry them around by the scruff, I support the butt while scruffing


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I scruffed Book when he was younger a few times BUT I would never do that with an adult cat without supporting their back end. They are just too heavy to carry by their scruff. I do think I scruffed MowMow (he was on the floor so I wasn't lifting him) and gave him a sharp no once when he tried to door dash. 

I don't recommend it though as discipline for most cats. Book never cared and just gave me these "jeez, what the heck is YOUR problem" looks as he cleaned himself after. When I did it to MowMOw he became terrified of me everytime I passed the door. He would never let me touch him if I was anywhere near that door for months.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm not a fan of scruffing and with an adult cat I really believe that it done must be very carefully if the cat isn't to be hurt - even with my four "teenagers" I would only do it under exceptionally rare circumstances and with them being very well supported. For me it is a genuine emergency measure and none of my present six cats have ever had it done to them.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. Seem like its not really necessary to know how to scruff. I haven't the need to scruff as yet, but was just wondering if I may need to in situations when he is unwell and in hiding, as some of you have mentioned, and in whatever unforeseen circumstances. I didn't know scruffing may hurt adult cats w/o proper support, now I know, thanks.


----------

